# Meine Meinung zu Thor



## xxdaxterxx (15. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das neue Meisterwerk von Kenneth Branagh ,der unter anderen für Operation Walküre verantfortlich ist, basiert auf einer Marvellinzens und hört auf den Namen Thor.Der davon handelt das Götter in einer anderen Welt namens Asgard existieren und diese die Beschützer des Universum sind.Einer dieser Götter hört auf den Namen Thor und wurde auf die Erde verbannt und seiner Götterkräfte betraubt als Strafe das er den befehl seines Vaters und König Odin missachtet hat.

Der Film hält sich relativ an die Comic vorlage.Auch sind anspielungen an andere Comics vorhanden.Die Effekte sind bomibg und großartig in Szene gesetzt,ein Feuerwerk an Effekten was die "normalen Effekte" angeht...selbes kann man leider von den 3D-Effekte leider nicht sagen. Sie wirken wie aufgesetzt und hastig hinzugefügt...wenn man den Film in 3D guckt denkt man, man sitzt im Aquarium.Wer 3D Fanatiker ist kann ihn sich in 3D anschauen allen anderen sei gesagt in sich in normal anzugucken, man spart sich dann 2 Stunden mit einer unbequemen Brille dazusitzten.

Fazit: 8/10 für die 3D-Version 9/10 für die normale.

Für Comicfans ein MUSS und für jeden anderen eine Empfehlung.


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2011)

naja der film war ok und wie immer ist es schwer ne ausführliche geschichte in 100min zu stecken

Nur das Kasperle Quartet fand ich extrem lächerlich und deplaziert!

und wie immer gibts genug schwache kitschszenen die man schon 5min vorher vorhersagen kann >_>

deutlich... *DEUTLICH *DEUTLICH DEUTLICH schlechter als z.B. Ironman


----------



## Beckenblockade (16. Mai 2011)

Musst du echt nen Thread zu nem Thema aufmachen, welches bereits mit einem eigenen Thread auf der ersten Seite des gleichen Unterforums vertreten ist? 

Davon mal abgesehen liest sich deine Kritik wie eine Solche, die von einem Legasthenieleidenden für eines dieser unsäglichen Promoheftchen aus Schnellrestaurants oder Kinos.

/reportet (für Schließung oder Zusammenführung mit dem anderen Thread)


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Mai 2011)

Bitte den bereits vorhandenen Thor-Thread nutzen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/184593-thor-der-donnergott/

Danke.


----------

